# geldings fighting



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think you are either going to have to have your new tb separate or, split up the 2 other horses and see if they get along with other horses by themselves.

My mare was put in with other horses once. 2 geldings and 1 mare. Everything was fine for a while and then early the next morning the mare and "her" gelding ganged up on my mare and gave her some nasty cuts. Once the gelding left and the mare was back in with Vega, everything was fine.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I agree that you may have to split up your other geldings and put them in with him one at a time to give them time to lose that "Us against them" mentality so that they feel he is part of their herd. Our geldings do fine with other geldings but once you add a mare, there are problems!! Goodluck


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks I think thats what I'll do, hopefully no one runs thru the fence again!


----------



## Cascade (Feb 16, 2009)

Did you do any gradual introductions or just put them together? Being herd animals horses like to pick out their pecking order, and if your new guy is acting too big for his britches your other horses may feel threatened. Are they able to see each other from their separate pastures, and touch noses over the fence? If so, allow them to do that for some time, and take the less aggressive of the two and put them with the new guy, it's not unusual for them to test each other, maybe do some 'on halter' intros. Good luck!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I would advise against halter introductions. I feel it is too dangerous to have 2 1000+ pound animals that may fight or run with a human being attached to the end of a lead.

Over the fence introductions are good, but they may try to be like "This is my space, move!" (My qh gelding did that to my app mare and gelding over the fence, but they're fine when they're together)


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

There were gradual intros but not long enough lol.They can reach each other over the fence and I think we'll leave it like that for now. I cant take a chance them getting out again, we live where there is timber land behind us and a road right in front and very little neighbors to help.At least this week is midwinter break so me and the kids are home to keep an eye on everyones behavior. I know eventually they will tolerate each other, it was our bad the first time and just a mistake the second, both very scarey though.Live and learn and thank GOD no one got more than a couple good bites.
Thanks for the input.


----------

